# Kanji help- Number 6 cleaver from Tsukiji



## kpham12 (May 3, 2022)

Hi all, bought this #6 cleaver to fix up, the original owner got it from Tsukiji market a few years ago. Was hoping someone could tell me what the kanji says and if it identifies a specific maker or shop, thanks!


----------



## Greasylake (May 3, 2022)

The kana says "Scott," I'm guessing the original owner got his name engraved on it. The back says white #2 steel, and has a makers mark that I don't recognize. I can't read the kanji on the front unfortunately.


----------



## blokey (May 3, 2022)

Maybe it is made by Scott?


----------



## McMan (May 3, 2022)

IIRC the mark that resembles a beehive with a number inside indicates dentokougeishi, with the number indicating who. Also, IIRC @KenHash knows who is represented by some of the numbers.


----------



## Atso_J (May 4, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> The kana says "Scott," I'm guessing the original owner got his name engraved on it.



+1 to this. The engraving itself in the name written in katakana looks different (and a bit "fresher") to the kanji and number six below indicating they were done separately.


----------



## kpham12 (May 16, 2022)

McMan said:


> IIRC the mark that resembles a beehive with a number inside indicates dentokougeishi, with the number indicating who. Also, IIRC @KenHash knows who is represented by some of the numbers.


Forgot to update this thread, was told the 38 under the dentokougeishi symbol indicates Kenji Togashi, or at least his workshop.


----------

